# Expatriate Study



## a9mike

Hi, everyone! I'm currently conducting a study on personality traits and expatriats. I'm looking for participats, both expatriats and people who have never lived abroad. Participants will take a short survey (10-15 minutes). If you are interested in participating, have questions about my study, or want verification of my status as a student, please contact me! Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Your original post has been moved to the Media requests section of the forum.

It would be nice (and conducive to perhaps getting some participants) if you would update your original request with a bit of information about the nature of your "study" - what sort of study, where you are a student and at what level and whether or not you are willing to share the results of your study (paper, article, etc.) with those who participate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

